# Tank Broken!



## Brandon50112 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have owned 3 red belly piranhas for about 4-5 years now. About two days ago my tank tipped and shattered on the floor. Now the piranhas are together in a 25 gallon tank at the moment until I can get a new tank this weekend. Do you think this is okay to keep these piranhas in this tank until I get a new tank this weekend. So far they have been completely fine but I know they are stressed out and are not eating. I was wondering if or when these piranhas would start going after one-another because such cramped conditions.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They should be fine... just keep the temp way down (68-70) and get a new tank ASAP


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

most definitely. wont be an issue. especially if youre upgrading in days.

so sorry about the tank man that sucks!!!!!!!
that happened to me once in my life but it was during a move so the tank was empty. good luck man


----------

